# CA’s ‘Good Cause’ for Concealed Carry Goes to SCOTUS



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta get Gorsuch on the court before this is heard or it will be a 4-4 split with the lower court ruling remaining in place.



> The Ninth Circuit was then petitioned to revisit the case and hear it en banc. The court agreed to do so and, on June 9, 2016, reversed the original ruling by upholding the "good cause" requirement and declaring that Americans has no right to carry a concealed handgun outside the home for self-defense. Judge Williams Fletcher wrote, "We hold that the Second Amendment does not preserve or protect a right of a member of the general public to carry concealed firearms in public."





> These decisions, together with decisions in other circuits around the country, have now led the petitioners in Peruta to believe Supreme Court intervention is needed, and likely.
> 
> The petitioners point to the Supreme Court's ruling in District of Columbia v. Heller (2008) - a clear affirmation of the individual right to keep and bear arms


CA's 'Good Cause' for Concealed Carry Goes to Supreme Court - Breitbart


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, get him confirmed. It's almost time for me to renew.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I said Trump 1st thing get the courts filled. If it get to the court the ruling stands 4-4 if they even take it. We have seen how the court is the biggest problem we face.
Democrats only real power is they control a major share of the courts


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I wonder how they handle this when some counties (rural) look at good cause as you want one, and some counties (SF for example) is good cause comes with a substantial campaign contribution to the right progressive entity and that's only worked 6x in the last decade.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> As I said Trump 1st thing get the courts filled. If it get to the court the ruling stands 4-4 if they even take it. We have seen how the court is the biggest problem we face.
> Democrats only real power is they control a major share of the courts


I'd like to see the so called conservatives break up the 9th circuit.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump needs to do two things: One get Gorsich on the court and Two dissolve the ninth circuit court.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Trump needs to do two things: One get Gorsich on the court and Two dissolve the ninth circuit court.


Both can happen. I or someone else posted something about a month ago about Trump's power to re-organize the court and it did included dissolving the current status quo.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> I wonder how they handle this when some counties (rural) look at good cause as you want one, and some counties (SF for example) is good cause comes with a substantial campaign contribution to the right progressive entity and that's only worked 6x in the last decade.


I'm in Orange County and when I wrote my "good cause" statement it was very long and made a lot of good points. I heard it had to be good so I worked hard on it. When I went in for my interview the officer helping me took out a pen and put a huge X through it. He handed it back to me and said "just write self defense".

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm in Orange County and when I wrote my "good cause" statement it was very long and made a lot of good points. I heard it had to be good so I worked hard on it. When I went in for my interview the officer helping me took out a pen and put a huge X through it. He handed it back to me and said "just write self defense".
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Lol. True? Do you live in Commiefornia?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Lol. True? Do you live in Commiefornia?


Yep. After the Heller case our Sheriff eased all the restrictions that allowed for many people to get a CCW. San Bernardino did as well I believe.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Yep. After the Heller case our Sheriff eased all the restrictions that allowed for many people to get a CCW. San Bernardino did as well I believe.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I think that I remember hearing about that. Good to hear that your sheriff seems to get it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Trump needs to do two things: One get Gorsich on the court and Two dissolve the ninth circuit court.


I'm not a constitutional scholar and never voted for one either. My understanding is the court is defined / established / formatted (not sure what the right words are) by the congress. Hence I'd call upon the congress to disband the 9th circuit. They should create an appeals court that serves Northern, CA, Oregon, Washington and base it in Idaho where it belongs. Then create one for southern CA that hits AZ, NM and locate it in Nevada. (Vegas). Of course none of the existing appeals justices would be asked to serve they can all be kicked to the curb and complete new appeals courts in NV and Idaho set in their place.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> I'm not a constitutional scholar and never voted for one either. My understanding is the court is defined / established / formatted (not sure what the right words are) by the congress. Hence I'd call upon the congress to disband the 9th circuit. They should create an appeals court that serves Northern, CA, Oregon, Washington and base it in Idaho where it belongs. Then create one for southern CA that hits AZ, NM and locate it in Nevada. (Vegas). Of course none of the existing appeals justices would be asked to serve they can all be kicked to the curb and complete new appeals courts in NV and Idaho set in their place.


I like your suggestion.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yea, IIRC the Evarts act of 1891 or something laid out the 9 circuits in use today. I believe only the congress can re-organize them. But since the 9th circus covers like 40% of the US population it MUST be done. Plus their backlog is over a year I believe. Even aftyer that year+ wait, the 9th has more decisions overturned than any other circuit.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Umm, NJ has a "Justifiable Need" (In the Liberal Judges view that would be NONE.)
It has be presented to the SCOTUS for Over 6 years and NEVER has it risen to the level of being reviewed by them. Don't hold your breath. Just because it's taken there, doesn't mean they will ever take it up....Hate to burst your bubble.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm in Orange County and when I wrote my "good cause" statement it was very long and made a lot of good points. I heard it had to be good so I worked hard on it. When I went in for my interview the officer helping me took out a pen and put a huge X through it. He handed it back to me and said "just write self defense".
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


That was a level headed sort;I am sure that the Commies will ferret him out someday,and punish him.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> That was a level headed sort;I am sure that the Commies will ferret him out someday,and punish him.


Actually our Sheriff is a woman. Orange County is one of the areas in CA that is Conservative. But you are right. I've slowly seen things change and even OC is becoming Liberal commies.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Actually our Sheriff is a woman. Orange County is one of the areas in CA that is Conservative. But you are right. I've slowly seen things change and even OC is becoming Liberal commies.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


If she has the temerity to be Pro Gun/Self-Defense, they will hunt her down like a pack of wolves. And they are EO on who they hate and destroy..


----------

